# Videos that make you want to burn your guitar



## scrimman (Jan 20, 2013)

'Drifting'
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4[/video]
'Lady Madonna'
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zig9Zo5WFNM[/video]
'Ocean'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdYJf_ybyVo
Or, I'm not sure WHAT this is but it sure is entertaining.....
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QXQUHsOgbo[/video]


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

How about this video. Remember you saw it here first. 

Lead guitarist parents are a doctor and a district attorney and he decided to go to Berkley school of music. Boy, did that make his parents proud. My kid is at the drums.

OK, parent plug here, but these kids have some talent and this was when they were Sophomores in high school

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysawHaAfYak[/video]


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2013)

Love Tommy Emanuel, He played here a couple of years ago but I missed him:sad: 
How bout this guy, he is my rockabilly goitar hero!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Never posted youtube vids before.... hope it works



Barry I did it for you but *here's the tutorial* on doing it. Very simple to do.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Kevin


----------



## brown down (Jan 21, 2013)

that guy in the first video was well hell i am speechless on what he did with his guitar:signhuh::signhuh::way2go:


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, I'm not as good as Andy McKee, but here's my contribution.

Jacob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6opqEnoYe0


----------



## scrimman (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, Jacob! Way to go!


----------

